# Lagersatz Instinct 2013



## Felix81 (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo

Ich wollte diesen Winter meine Gleitlager und Bolzen komplett austauschen. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich die, außer bei Rocky selbst, noch beziehen kann?
Mein Hinterbau knarzt und knackt. Besonders wenn man im Wiegetritt kräftig reintritt.
Das Hauptschwingenlager ist auch fertig. Meiner Meinung Billigware verbaut.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß Felix


----------



## Dreamworks (23. Dezember 2017)

Sollte kein Thema sein den über so ziemlich jeden Rocky Händler zu beziehen.
Empfehlen kann ich MF Bikes in Gießen z.B. einfach mal ne Mail schreiben der kann dir das sicher bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hometrainer (23. Dezember 2017)

Felix81 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte diesen Winter meine Gleitlager und Bolzen komplett austauschen. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich die, außer bei Rocky selbst, noch beziehen kann?
> Mein Hinterbau knarzt und knackt. Besonders wenn man im Wiegetritt kräftig reintritt.
> ...


Wieviele km bist du gefahren bis das problem mit den lagern aufgetreten ist??
Habe im juni ein 2014 bc gekauft und bis jetzt kein knarzen .
Kann die lager jeder gute bikeshop tauschen,der nächste Rm händler ist 2h autofahrt entfernt von mir.
Ich hoffe die lager halten noch ein weilchen,habe noch ein slayer mod 2007 mit den original lagern ohne spiel oder knarzen.
Cu


----------



## Felix81 (25. Dezember 2017)

Hi.
Also das Bika gab ich Anfang 2016 gebraucht gekauft. Wieviele Km es da schon hatte weiß ich nicht.
Die Kugellager der Hauptschwinge sind definitiv fertig. Hatte ich im Sommer mal zerlegt. Die waren beide verrostet und fie Bolzen der Gleitlager sind auch etwas eingelaufen. 
Mit den Jahren kann sowas mal vorkommen. Aber trotzdem ein geiles Bike.


----------



## fricc (26. Dezember 2017)

Bei meinem 2014er Element hatte ich bisher 3 mal ein Knarzen:
1. Mal: nach ca. 3000km. Nach einer Säuberung der Gleitlager am Ausfallende war alles wieder gut.
2. Mal: nach ca. 5000km. Nach der Zerlegung des Hinterbaus und Säuberung aller Lager stellte ich fest, dass es die Kettenblattschrauben waren.
3. Mal: nach ca. 6500km. Da die Lager großteils schon deutliche Verfärbungen zeigten, erneuerte ich alle Gleitlager im Hinterbau. Danach war das Knarzen noch immer da und ich merkte, dass das vordere Gleitlager des Dämpfers der Schuldige war.
Das Schwingenlager ist auch jetzt nach 7500km noch unauffällig. 
Im Großen und Ganzen finde ich es sehr schade, dass RM von den ABC-Lagern wieder weggegangen ist. Lebensdauer, Wartung und Tausch empfinde ich bei diesem Lagertyp insgesamt als sehr positiv. Den Lagerkit kann man im Übrigen auch ganz problemlos bei Rocky selbst in Kanada bestellen.


----------

